

Trunk.ly picks up the torch of delicious, and evolves it with social search... - tbull007
http://tnw.co/eq15Wb

======
tbull007
TL;DR - We've launched a new type of social search with <http://trunk.ly>,
where you can search a group of people (experts if you like) that you follow
for the information they share online.

That title is a call back to an article we posted here on HN just before
Christmas inviting you to our beta
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2014567> The HN community feedback helped
push us to throw open the doors and make Trunk.ly live.

Over the last three months, Trunk.ly has continued to grow steadily,
attracting new users and we've been thinking a lot about how people use the
site and what we can do to significantly improve it.

So introducing the new <http://trunk.ly> \- with improved social search.

Now the site not only has personal utility for you (by collecting links where
ever and however you share them across the internet, then indexing them so you
have a "personal google" of content you like), but you can now search the
people and their links on Trunk.ly too.

Our observation was that one of the things that people do when they publicly
share content, is express an interest or expertise. If you're a Python
programmer, you probably share lots of Python links, and more importantly, you
only share the links that you think are worthy of some attention. So why not
enable a search that lets you tap that knowledge?

We did and it's now live - love to hear your thoughts and feedback. Would you
use it? What else would be useful as a search experience and content discovery
from people you follow?

Thanks!

